# Sun protection for a 6 month old



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Best (chemical free) sunscreens for a 6 month old?

Also, my husband is less likely to agree to what he would consider over-priced baby clothes but, any links for sun protective clothing?

Thanks!


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Check out the EWG skindeep website: they put out a list of best sunscreens every year.

The short version is that you'll probably end up picking either Badger or California Baby sunscreens in the 30 SPF range - Badger (I think) only has stuff in a tube, Cal Baby has stuff in a tube and also has a stick for face application. I think these companies make really similar - and good - products, so I'd buy whichever I could find. We're using the Badger version.

The good: I feel okay about the level of sun protection and what's in it.

The bad: It's stiff and hard to rub in. It's pretty spendy. It's not always easy to find.

Overall, it's not ideal, but it does the job.

However, I will say that I just recently stumbled on this Consumer Reports thing about how various sunscreens claiming NOT to have nanoparticles tested in their labs as having them after all:

http://www.consumerreports.org/healt...screens-ov.htm

On the list, you guessed it, California Baby and Badger sunscreens. I just read this a few days ago, and it made me throw up my hands. I'm not willing to go a sunscreen with a higher hazard rating, so I guess we'll stick with Badger. But it's really irksome. I can't believe the FDA doesn't regulate this stuff. Grrrr.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We use California Baby, sun hats, and rashguards. (I don't have a 6 month old - but I'd be comfy with a bit of CA Baby sunblock at that age.)


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I always make the boys wear big sun hats ( I actually buy a slightly larger size for this reason). I also at the very least have them in longer lighter weight clothing although they do wear shorts. I try to minimize exactly how much skin actually gets sunlight along with not being in the sun during 10-3 which is the *bad* part of a sunshiney day.

I do use CA baby. One thing about it is it is pricey however it is very thick which suprisingly dosent need a lot to go a ways. You do need to rub in very well or your skin will look whitish/chalky.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's the EWG site that lalemma mentioned: http://www.ewg.org/2010sunscreen/

A friend sent it to me yesterday and it's so useful!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

We used California Baby with DD #1 and will use it with DD#2 when she is old enough. (She is only 3 months now.) We used the stick formula until this year, when I got the cream. The cream/lotion is a bit easier to rub in, although both of them take some time. And DD looks quite pale in any summer pictures, LOL, but at least I know she is safe.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

We also use the California Baby. We were able to pick it up at Target, so it was a little less expensive than some of the other places I've seen it. A little does go a long way though, which is nice.

We also use large sun hats (got them from Target and BRU) and UV shirts when the kids are out in the pool (got them from Target and BRU too).


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ds is very allergic to california baby products. We use Burt's Bees, and sometimes avalon organics.

Also rash guard, longer style shorts and a big hat with sunglasses.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Not sure which sunscreen we'll be going with. I've been reading the health risks on the EWG site (okay, if sunscreen itself causes cancer...!) and it's freaking me out. We do put a sunhat on him, I always have the stroller visor blocking as much sun as possible, and if he's wearing shorts, I pull his socks up to his knees (hubby makes fun that he looks like an "old geezer"). Honestly I'm not a big proponent of sunblock. Sometimes I feel that it's better to let his body respond as nature intended to the sun instead of exposing him to nano particles, cancer causing chemicals, etc. But then again, I don't want to increase his risk of skin cancer by allowing him to get a burn. Blah! It's so worrisome, being a mom. I think I might go with UV clothing instead and use sunscreen VERY sparingly.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

What is a rash guard?


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spirit Dancer* 
What is a rash guard?

Swim Shirts like this one at Land's End


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moxygirl* 
Thanks everyone. Not sure which sunscreen we'll be going with. I've been reading the health risks on the EWG site (okay, if sunscreen itself causes cancer...!) and it's freaking me out. We do put a sunhat on him, I always have the stroller visor blocking as much sun as possible, and if he's wearing shorts, I pull his socks up to his knees (hubby makes fun that he looks like an "old geezer"). Honestly I'm not a big proponent of sunblock. Sometimes I feel that it's better to let his body respond as nature intended to the sun instead of exposing him to nano particles, cancer causing chemicals, etc. But then again, I don't want to increase his risk of skin cancer by allowing him to get a burn. Blah! It's so worrisome, being a mom. I think I might go with UV clothing instead and use sunscreen VERY sparingly.

Actually, for vitamin D protection is is good to get a little sun. Not enough to burn, but if you're out for only a few minutes you're fine.

And, I do know people who forgo sunblock for the most part. They do so by slowly building up their skin's resistence to the sun's rays by going out in the sun in small increments which gradually increase. There is a good balance to be had between getting a bit tan and totally wearing sunblock and lots of clothes all the time. Yes, you want to avoid a burn, but you don't have to be totally covered all the time.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We generally don't do sunscreen. Nor do I make us 'cover up' nor avoid the sun at all... The only time we really do sunscreen is when we're going to be outside at like the beach, swimming *ALL* day... and that doesn't happen very often. But, we're lucky in that none of us really burn. We all tan nicely and end up very dark by the end of the summer. I know some people think thats bad, but whatever. The number of sunscreens that are rated 'good' by the EWG AND which don't have nanoparticles in them is tiny. I compared lists, and there are a whopping two both of which are big $$:

Jason Natural Cosmetics:
Sunbrellas: Mineral Based Physical Sunblock, SPF 30+
Earth's Best: Sunblock Mineral Based, SPF 30+
Both have tested negative for nanoparticles and both got a '2' from EWG. Those are, IMO, your best bets if your going to be using sunscreen. I have one of each on order...

So, personally, I'm not sold on the overall safety of most/any sunscreens. And honestly, the more we tell people to lather on the sunscreen, the more suncancer rates seem to climb. So... whatever. Humans survived for millenia w/o sunscreen, and hopefully we will too. Like I said, I do have the two from jason on order, and we'll give'm a try, but I can't imagine using them (or any sunscreen) on a constant, daily basis. But thats me and my comfort level.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

the only preservative free one i have found is UV Natural. however, i do not believe in sunblock/sunscreen. we cover up with clothes, stay in the shade, or just stay indoors til the evening.

i am photosensitive due to a Rx i take, and one of my dc is Fitzpatrick I. we dont spend much time outdoors except after 6pm, earlier in the fall/winter. when we do go out, he is dressed head to toe in Coolibar. i highly recommend their stuff, and if you rdh objects, ask him if he'd feel better paying for skin cancer treatment.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to check out the UV blocking clothes for when we're out for long periods of time. I think I'm going to avoid sunscreen as much as possible for now. He's still SO little to be processing those kinds of chemicals. It's good to hear from others who are concerned with the ingredients in sunscreen as well.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Gymboree has some cute swim sets for boys that include rash guard tops - both pieces have 50 UV protection. I ordered some for my 3 boys last night. They have hats, too - though matching ones might not be in stock currently. Anyhow, they are having a 30% off sale, and I have a code for an additional 15% off if anyone needs it.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Badger on my kids, but we only do it if we'll be out for a long period or during the middle of the day. We generally try and stay in the shade if it's mid day (or watch a movie inside), but for, say, our vacation at the beach, we'll use badger along with rashguards.


----------



## Katc8910 (Dec 17, 2008)

I just researched this for my 8-month old daughter. Below are the best sunscreens I found - no bad ingredients, no titanium dioxide or nano particles (non-nano zinc oxide). I contacted the companies directly to get all the info.

Kathy

Loving Naturals: http://www.lovingnaturals.com/ - organic & non-nano

Kabana skincare: http://www.kabanaskincare.com/FAQ.htm#4 (no nano)

Elemental Herbs: http://www.elementalherbs.com/orderkid's sunscreen; made in California

Thinkbaby: http://thinkbabybottles.3dcartstores...3oz_p_143.html made in USA


----------



## gourmetphoto (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
Swim Shirts like this one at Land's End

I just bought this CUTE CUTE CUTE rashguard shirt w/ matching swim diaper (x2) and a matching hat. The brad is iplay. They have one of the BEST hats I've come across for sunprotection. (And the string ties..not velcro...so they can't yank it off easily.) I actually bought the set through http://www.myswimbaby.com/catalog.php?category=225 b/c it was cheaper. But here is a link to another site that has all the peices together so its easier to view. http://www.hugsandhissyfits.com/iplpipara.html


----------



## FiveZip (Feb 23, 2010)

I am also weary of sunscreens. I do agree that kids/babies need to be protected from terrible burns, but I also can't help but think that this craze is a marketing scam. I do use CAlifornia Baby most of the time, and Badger when she is playing in water. The Badger seems to be more water-proof, and therefore, harder to get off in the bath. I second the opinion that kids probably do not need sunscreen unless they are out all day in the sun.

When my DD and I are out for a short while but at the ray's strongest, I put on a shirt from UV Skinz (uvskinz.com). I believe they are actually swim shirts, but it is a long-sleeve T shirt and covers her up without chemicals. DD is usually not attached to any clothing, but for some reason, she loves this one and refuses to take it off. The company says handwash the shirts, perhaps because the UV treatment degrades in the washing machine over time???? I often put it in a laundry net to wash, and then hang dry, but it is very easy to simply hand rinse in soap and water. It dries very quickly.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

We used a sun parasol from One Step Ahead. If your child is not crawling, and even if she is but not like, super fast, it's great and you can clip it to the stroller or something else like a beach chair to sit over her.

http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...mSource=Search

It's $9.95. It has a lot of poor reviews, but it's a great price. I was happy with mine. I didn't find it flimsy, but it does bend. It just depends how far you're willing to go to avoid chemical and microparticle sunscreen. Mine was a newborn her first summer and it was worth it to me. If you Google UV sun parasol, you can find much more expensive ones that are bigger and sturdier.


----------



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, Do you buy them larger than your kids' actual sizes, or would my kids be swimming in them if I did that? (drum riff hahahah!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
Swim Shirts like this one at Land's End


----------



## allical1284 (Mar 17, 2009)

We LOVE Loving Naturals!!!! This is our second summer to use it, and we have nothing bad to say. We are in hot and sunny Houston and live in the water during the summer months.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I try to avoid sunscreen on my DD, and use UV protective clothing when possible. Regular clothing is actually very UV protective, as long as it's not wet. So just get lightweight cotton clothing and call it good for your regular walks and trips to the playground. I also support the use of hats. DD has several and she enjoys picking the one she wants to wear when we go out.

For swimming, I get my DD the UV protective long sleeve from Land's End, and a matching swim skirt to protect her little thighs. I buy the regular size she wears, but you can size it up to make it fit longer. If you do that, however, the sleeves might get too long. I got my DD a new outfit just last week and I think the whole thing was about $24 with shipping.

I've also bought the UV stuff from One Step Ahead, but it is more expensive and honestly, I think the stuff from Land's End is less expensive, cuter, and equally well made.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Our personal rule of thumb for my family is sunscreen if we're going to be outside for more than 15 min or so between the hours of 10:30 and 2:30. Otherwise, we normally don't use it. I've seen some research that indicates the risk of cancer due to lack of vit d from sun exposure is greater than the risk of skin cancer. Obviously no one wants a painful sunburn, though.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penny4Them* 
Hi, Do you buy them larger than your kids' actual sizes, or would my kids be swimming in them if I did that? (drum riff hahahah!)

The lands end swimshirts run right on size and are supposed to be a bit skin-tight. If you're looking at using them as shirts rather than in the water, you probably want them 1 size larger.


----------

